# Who polishes and seals their glass?



## Amethyst (Apr 23, 2011)

The reason I ask is that I've used Gtechniq glass polish all round, looks bright and feels slightly slippy. I've used G1 and G2 on the rear screen only and in comparision it feels slightly draggy. I don't want to treat the front screen and then find that the wipers start dragging. Am I doing something wrong or is this normal and no need to worry? I've cleaned the wiper blades with IPA.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never bother with sealing or polishing glass, I just use the humble glass cleaner after every wash and apart from that, I decontaminate the glass on the cars twice yearly prep.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I always polish then seal with h2go on the sides and g1 on the front and back 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> I always polish then seal with h2go on the sides and g1 on the front and back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


How come you don't use G1 and G2 on the sides out of interest?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Using up the bottle at the moment, I did use g1 all round then decided I missed sealing glass more often (strange I know) now I'm introducing g1 back to my new car as I can't be arsed to keep sealing glass lol 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Just did mine, clayed, autoglym Polish and then g1. Was good in recent rain on the motorway, no juddering, very slight drag when in very light rain. Wipers are only a month old. Found the rain only flew off when around 60mph so not much use in town, although the wipers generally seemed to clear better with the coating.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> Using up the bottle at the moment, I did use g1 all round then decided I missed sealing glass more often (strange I know) now I'm introducing g1 back to my new car as I can't be arsed to keep sealing glass lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


That makes sense to me


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

H2go is really good stuff though but I don't get a lot of time to detail anymore so g1 makes perfect sense in my situation 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Chris424 said:


> How come you don't use G1 and G2 on the sides out of interest?


If you don't mind me asking I would flip that question and ask why you don't use H2go all round? I have tried and tried and cannot get away with G1, I find application is torturous and performance is worse than Rain X IMHO.

I'm always open minded to these things so would more than welcome constructive criticism as I do appreciate technique can be equally as important as a good product.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I use H2Go on the front & back and when I've got it in Angelwax Corona on the sides, or AG glass polish if not.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris424 said:


> How come you don't use G1 and G2 on the sides out of interest?


Just haven't got that far yet ! Decided on a softly, softly approach and judging by the variation in replies I might be right in that !


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 23, 2011)

goat said:


> Just did mine, clayed, autoglym Polish and then g1. Was good in recent rain on the motorway, no juddering, very slight drag when in very light rain. Wipers are only a month old. Found the rain only flew off when around 60mph so not much use in town, although the wipers generally seemed to clear better with the coating.


That sort of what I was wondering Goat, if the rain would only find its way off the screen at a reasonable speed and didn't want to have to suffer the wipers dragging at lower speed.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Amethyst said:


> That sort of what I was wondering Goat, if the rain would only find its way off the screen at a reasonable speed and didn't want to have to suffer the wipers dragging at lower speed.


Might not work for you then. The dragging went away as soon as there was enough rain to lubricate the wiper. Just means in drizzle I sometimes turn wipers off rather than leave on at slowest speed. I've only tried this and rain x. Rain shifted at slower speeds with rain x (40mph ish) but the coating didn't last very long and always looked a bit streaky in the sun.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't seal my windscreen as I suffer terrible wiper judder with every product I've tried and with proper prep etc. I think my car just doesn't suit a sealed windscreen because of wiper design or similar.. However, I've sealed my side and back windows with gtechniq G1 - great stuff and helps a lot with visibility.

I do though clean my windscreen with fast glass every wash and use autoglym glass polish regularly too


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Polished with Autoglym, wiped down with AutoGlanz Glass cleaner and applied Soft 99 Glaco Ultra sealant. No wiper judder and the water seems to be afraid of touching the glass. Love the Glaco!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

fozzy said:


> Polished with Autoglym, wiped down with AutoGlanz Glass cleaner and applied Soft 99 Glaco Ultra sealant. No wiper judder and the water seems to be afraid of touching the glass. Love the Glaco!


Really fancy getting this stuff especially when it comes in a deodorant style roll on


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

My glass sealants are... Bouncer's Done and Dusted or ODK Entourage. The Entourage is possible even better than the Bouncer's at repelling water in my experience.

I've yet to crack open my bottle of Angelwax H2GO because of a lack of time and, to be honest, a lack of need.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

polish all my windows inside and out with autofinesse vision glass polish, seal my front windscreen with angelwax h20 with 2 layers and top up with 1 layer when i can be bothered, never had any judder when i wash the car i use odk entourage as a drying aid on all the car + windows except the front windscreen.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would not want to drive with out sealing the windscreen.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

ed87 said:


> I don't seal my windscreen as I suffer terrible wiper judder with every product I've tried and with proper prep etc. I think my car just doesn't suit a sealed windscreen because of wiper design or similar.. However, I've sealed my side and back windows with gtechniq G1 - great stuff and helps a lot with visibility.
> 
> I do though clean my windscreen with fast glass every wash and use autoglym glass polish regularly too


Have you tried giving the wiper arm a twist with a set of plyers? This was a method we used when i was in the trade many moons ago that cured the wiper judder. A gentle twist either towards the screen or away from it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I polish mine with Poorboys professional polish and seal with Angelwax H2go.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

moochin said:


> Have you tried giving the wiper arm a twist with a set of plyers? This was a method we used when i was in the trade many moons ago that cured the wiper judder. A gentle twist either towards the screen or away from it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi moochin, yes I've tried this with no difference unfortunately


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just recently clayed my windows for the first time,cleaned glass with car chem glass cleaner and sealed with power maxed rain off glass sealant which gave superb results.
Must say its weird driving along with your wipers off when everyone else has their wipers on.
Very impressed with the power maxed glass sealant.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 23, 2011)

This has turned out to be more confusing that I ever thought! Reading other threads on here ref screens it seems that what works for one doesn't work for another. Rain repellants seem good but may have a short life span. I'm veering towards sealing the rear and side glass and maybe just leaving the screen with a good clean and polish. I'm rather keen to avoid dragging wipers and smearing!


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Amethyst said:


> This has turned out to be more confusing that I ever thought! Reading other threads on here ref screens it seems that what works for one doesn't work for another. Rain repellants seem good but may have a short life span. I'm veering towards sealing the rear and side glass and maybe just leaving the screen with a good clean and polish. I'm rather keen to avoid dragging wipers and smearing!


Ref. My post above that's exactly what I do - I think some cars due to the wiper design, screen design, glass hardness, etc. Just don't work well with sealants on the windscreen


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

bigalc said:


> Just recently clayed my windows for the first time,cleaned glass with car chem glass cleaner and sealed with power maxed rain off glass sealant which gave superb results.
> Must say its weird driving along with your wipers off when everyone else has their wipers on.
> Very impressed with the power maxed glass sealant.


What's the life span on the PM stuff? And how well does it age per day, I used rain X but after a little while the effects dulled a lot 
I quite like PM products so I don't mind adding more to my stash


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

I just clay my windscreen every now and then, and recently used autoglanz vision with great results.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ah234 said:


> What's the life span on the PM stuff? And how well does it age per day, I used rain X but after a little while the effects dulled a lot
> I quite like PM products so I don't mind adding more to my stash


its not as good as angelwax h2go! yes i have tried it


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

ah234 said:


> What's the life span on the PM stuff? And how well does it age per day, I used rain X but after a little while the effects dulled a lot
> I quite like PM products so I don't mind adding more to my stash


I've just went over my windscreen again after 3 weeks as i noticed it wasn't clearing as fast.
So i intend using it every 2 to 3 weeks after a car wash .
this morning the water flew off at just over 30mph.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope, but it's one of those things I keep saying I'll do lol


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I struggle to drive in the rain without a sealed screen.
Wash, clay, g4, g1,g2.
Then clean with sonax super nano glass cleaner once in a while.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> I would not want to drive with out sealing the windscreen.


My thoughts exactly. The additional safety benefits of a clearer windscreen whilst driving in the rain are worth paying for a product.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I use Nanolex urban glass sealant & get great results in the Scottish weather (90% rain)


----------



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone use car pro ceriglass??


----------

